# recording "what you hear"



## Nita (Feb 3, 2004)

I have a Dell pc Dimension C521 running on windows XP.I am trying to record radio from the pc. I believe it's called streaming. I know that many people can record what is playing on the pc straight to audacity or free corder however I find that my recording is limited to line in or microphone.I did try connecting the microphone socket to the line in socket but the pc didn't like it at all. My sound card is a sigmatel codec. I have heard somwhere that Dell has disabled the "record what you hear" facility but that it might be possible to reestablish it by downloading an up to date driver. I have downloaded a zipped sigmatel driver but I now don't know how to go about installing it. I opened it but didn't find any exe. files. Can someone please take me thro' the procedure bearing in mind that I am not too savvy in this department.
PS I haven't visited the site for a while and was a bit disconcerted to find the " find your threads" facility doesn't seem to be around or have I somehow missed it.


----------



## neil21stirling (Sep 12, 2007)

start menu-->control panel-->system-->hardware-->device manager.
select your audio device
mostly found in "sound, video and game controllers"

right click it and then click "update driver"

select option to install from a specific location

check option "don't search. I will choose"
then next
click "Have disk" button

click browse and then browse to where you unzipped the driver files.
All the computer is looking for is a *.inf file regarding the sound card hardware, more than likely you will only be able to select 1 file from the folder you unzipped everything too.

select this and open

clicking next should install the drivers and once finished click finish.

Job done, updated drivers installed


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

In Control Panel go to Sound and Audio Devices > Advanced > Options > Properties, click on 'Recording', make sure the Wave Out Mix is checked (It might be called something a little different on your PC). Hit OK and put a check in the Select box.


----------



## Nita (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks Neil, I got as far as browse folders and this is what I get when the zipped file is openI am attaching what I see and this is where I am stuck.
Can you help?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Try this ... (It may depend on you sound software/hardware)

In Audacity ... Edit >> Preferences >> set to Microsoft sound mapper ..
or Stereo mix if you have it.


----------



## Nita (Feb 3, 2004)

reply to Stantley I do not have a wave out option only line in microphone and rear microphone
reply to Noyb I do not have the stereomix option in audacity and changing from Sigmatel to soundmapper doesn't make any difference !
This is why I want to try and update the driver.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

This is a long shot .. but go here .. 
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-vista/554267-sound-recording-not-working.html#post4594681
then read down ... I'm hoping your answer is in Post #27


----------

